# Help me on building a frameless aquarium please...



## 150gallon (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm planning on building a 160x60x60cm freshwater tank.
The problem is I'm not sure if the tank will be strong enough to support the water pressure without a proper framing.

From where I'm from, all the tanks are made frameless.
It's all glass with nothing on the sides, but they have euro bracing.

My question is, can I build one with such size using a 12mm glass and euro bracing?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i was just reading about someone doing a build like this today. You will need at least 1/2 inch (12.7mm) glass to sustain the load.


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Should be fine.... normal pressure cut-off for non-framed tanks is 30 inches..... 75 cm.


----------



## 150gallon (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for replying.


----------

